# Grüne Hölle Freisen (CTF und MTB Rallye)



## Höllenhund (26. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder einen Ritt durch die Hölle wagen? 
  Kein Problem, auch 2011 bieten wir euch in Freisen ein ganzes Wochenende MTB Sport vom Feinsten. 
  Los geht es am *03. September mit unser Grüne Hölle CTF* (Startzeiten von 08:00 bis 10:00 Uhr) Zur Auswahl stehen wie immer drei Strecken mit den schönsten Trails die wir euch in und um Freisen bieten können. DU warst noch nie bei uns? Na dann hör dich mal um, der eine oder ander Biker kann dir sicher erzählen auf was du dich freuen darfst.

  Die Racer dürfen sich einen Tag späten auf die zweite Auflage unserer neuen *MTB Rallye* freuen.
  Hier fahrt ihr dann einen Großteil unser CTF dann als Rennen bei der es dann auf 4 bis 5 Abschnitten um die Wurst und um den Sieg in der Altersklasse geht. Die Jeweiligen Startzeiten dieser Abschnitte (Wertungsprüfung WP) werden wir dir vorgeben und im Ziel der nächsten WP neu für dich ermitteln. Der jeweilige Weg zur nächsten Prüfung ist dann so ausgelegt das dir nicht langweilig wird du dich aber trotzdem erholen kannst bevor du wieder in die Pedale treten und um die Sekunden kämpfen darfst. Die Zielzeiten jeder WP werden auf eurer Bordkarte eingetragen, diese führt ihr mit und wir werten eure Gesamtfahrzeit am Schluss aus. Bitte unbedingt die Ausschreibung zu dieser *neue Form des MTB Rennsportes* auf der HP beachten. Das hilft dir und uns

  Wer gerne beides (CTF und MTB Rallye) fahren will kann auch gerne kostenlos bei uns zelten

  Alle Infos zum MTB Wochenende, die Ausschreibung und die Onlineanmeldung zur MTB Rallye findet ihr unter den entsprechenden Unterpunkten auf.

www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de  oder  www.grüne-hoelle-freisen.de 

  Eure Höllenhunde


----------



## Höllenhund (10. August 2011)

... jetzt auch mit KM und Höhenprofil der einzelnen WP's für die MTB Rallye

http://www.grüne-hölle-freisen.de/?page_id=2

 oder auf der Startseite oben links MTB-Rallye drücken.

 Gruß Höllenhund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (1. September 2011)

Hi! Die Strecken sind in gutem Zustand- Der Förster hat alle Trails abgesegnet (dafür vielen Dank!!!)- der Wald ist gekehrt - das Wetter soll in diesem Jahr auch mitspielen. Also bleibt jaetzt nur noch eins zu sagen : wir erwarten Euch! Also, rumtelefoniert und Fahrgemeinschaften klarmachen! Von mir empfohlene Reifen: Racing R o. Rocket R o.ä. müßten ausreichen - der Boden hat gut abgetrocknet.
 Cu in Hell, Snison


----------



## 007ike (1. September 2011)

dann ab in die Hölle! see you! ;-)


----------



## CubePhil (1. September 2011)

Hört sich ja interessant an nur wo finde ich die Preise und was alles geboten wird ? Entweder binn ich zu ***** oder die sind nicht auf der 
HP ausgeschrieben ! Weiss einer da vllt bescheid ?
Gruß Phil


----------



## puremalt (1. September 2011)

Biete zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten am Sonntag ab SB. Abfahrt 8:00 VB.


----------



## snison (1. September 2011)

Hi!
Habe in der Zeitung erfahren dass unsere CTF 8 Euro kosten soll.
Zur Klarstellung:
-eine topp gepflegte Trail-Strecke mit Ausschilderung auf hohem Niveau und "echten" Iso-Getränken bei 3 Verpflegungsstellen gibts nicht für 3 Euro. 
Aber auch nicht für 8!
Also: 
-66km ohne BDR-Mitgliedschaft 7 - mit 6
-46km ohne 6 - mit 5
-33km o. 5- mit 4.
Ich denke, wer schon mal unsere Strecken gefahren ist, weiß den geringfügigen Mehrbetrag zu üblichen CTFs zu schätzen.

cu, Sni


----------



## crazyeddie (1. September 2011)

freisen lohnt sich auch "für ein paar dollar mehr"  wildsau letzte woche war mitm furious fred hinten fahrbar, dann wird der für freisen wohl auch reichen.


----------



## _Shi_ (2. September 2011)

Da ich in der MTB-Welt noch neu bin, bräuchte ich Eure Hilfe bzgl. der Strecke in Freisen. Ich würde gerne die CTF mitfahren, kann mich aber nicht zwischen kleiner und mittlerer Runde entscheiden. Ich habe zwar ein wenig Kondition vom Rennrad fahren, aber technisch bin ich natürlich noch relativ unerfahren. Daher mein Frage: ist die mittlere Runde technisch für einen Anfänger zu bewältigen? Wie viele hm stehen an?
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt ja: Bleib bei der kleinen Runde! 
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten...


----------



## kojak1000 (2. September 2011)

Dachte eigentlich, ich würde soweit alle Trails rund um Füssel- und Weiselberg kennen - großer Irrtum!
Was ich gestern so gesehen hab, haben die Kollegen da mal wieder den ein oder anderen Joker gezogen .
"Ungeübte oder unsichere Fahrer bitte absteigen!" - ist doch mal ne Ansage...

Bis morgen dann...


----------



## nailhead (2. September 2011)

Gestern beim Umrunden vom Weiselberg schon die tolle Ausschilderung entdeckt und mir  sind auch schon gleich mehrere neue Streckenabschnitte  aufgefallen...man darf also gespannt sein 

@Shi: Ich würde auf jeden Fall die 46km Strecke fahren, ich glaub da  sind die ganzen tollen Trails mit drin, während mir die 33km 'zu brav'  wäre.

Leider sind die neuen MountainKings nicht rechtzeitig gekommen, müssen   halt die alten Reifen her halten. Aber der Wettergott hat's ja anscheinend gut mit der Grünen Hölle gemeint.

Freu mich auf morgen, man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (2. September 2011)

Also, auch die 33er hat zunächst mal auch die Trails  der größeren Runden drin - hier kann man dann bis zur 1. VP abstecken ob's einem liegt oder nicht - wer's konditionell packt: unbedingt die 66er - auch dort sind noch schöne - aber teilweise auch schwere Trailabschnitte drin.
Sni


----------



## medicus41 (3. September 2011)

Hallo,
dann mal mein Resume zu eurer CTF. Die An,-und Rückreise mit knapp 120km haben sich gelohnt. Sehr geile Strecke. Extrem CC-lastig. Schnitt hat bei leider nicht über 15 hingehauen. Tolle Streckenbeschilderung und sehr klasse Absperrungen im Wald. 
Nur eure Profile haben zumindestens bei der Mittelstrecke nicht gestimmt. Diese war mit 900HM angegeben. Mein Sigma und auch das Edge meines Freundes hatten am Schluss 1080HM drauf.
Verpflegung war ok, allerdings könnt ihr damit nicht den leicht höheren Beitrag rechtfertigen  Aber für die klasse Ausschilderung auf jeden Fall.

Alles in allem klasse Veranstaltung welche ich auch im kommenden Jahr nicht verpassen möchte.


----------



## _Shi_ (3. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein großes Danke. Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Ich als Frischling, bin natürlich nur die kleine Runde gefahren, fand es aber auch sehr abwechslungsreich und landschaftlich einfach toll. Schön ist auch, dass man hier und da noch einen Trail von der anderen Strecke mitnehmen könnte, weil sich die Strecken doch ganz oft wieder treffen. 
Wetter war toll, und überhaupt ...wir sind auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, dann hoffentlich die längere Strecke


----------



## wilde.lilli (4. September 2011)

46'er CTF

Wirklich geniale Strecke in schöne Gegend. Sehr gut ausgeschildert mit super Trails. 

Nur die Höhenmeter waren etwas mehr als angegeben. Werde bestimmt nächstes Jahr nochmals kommen. Kompliment an alle Helfer!

Auch eine weitere Anreise lohnt sich ;-)

vg Lilli


----------



## chris-2 (4. September 2011)

Ich kann auch nur sagen, super Strecke, super Ausschilderung, super organisiert. Bin die 66er gefahren und hatte am Schuß 66km und 1500hm (ohne zu runden), wie angegeben, kein Witz.


----------



## Primsbiker (4. September 2011)

Hatte das WE leider keine Zeit---------------

hat vielleicht jemand die Tour aufgezeichnet---------------und kann mir die GPS Daten für mein Garmin weitergeben..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (5. September 2011)

Hi Ihr Höllenhunde!
Ich möchte mich im Namen aller ehrenamtigen und genötigten Helfern bei allen Teilnehmern der GHF - ob nun CTF oder Rallye (bei vielen auch beides zusammen) - vielmals bedanken . 
Bei den vielen durchweg tollen Resonanzen macht die wochenlange Plackerei für dieses Wochenende für uns Handvoll Bikesportverrückte  natürlich viel mehr Spaß und motiviert uns auch weiterzumachen. An alle die dieses Jahr wg. "Arbeiten gehen" verhindert waren (eine andere Ausrede lass ich nicht gelten ) - unbedingt auf unsere Website gehen und die Kommentare lesen!!!

Noch was: Apropos "Arbeiten", postet mir mal eure Meinung; CTF Samstags oder Sonntags??? Aber dazu mach ich nen neuen Tread auf!
Da bin ich mal gespannt was besser abschneidet?

Cu in Hell, Sni


----------



## Trailtrooper (12. September 2011)

Hi, ist zwar etwas spät aber ich bin die 66er Runde gefahren. Es waren viele Trails dabei die ich garnicht kannte, obwohl ich aus der Umgebung komme. Es war echt ne super Tour! Hat vielleicht jemand die große Runde aufgezeichnet und kann sie mir schicken?
Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------

